# Photoshop/Illustrator Pics



## richcastle66 (Oct 9, 2008)

There probably was a thread for this already, but it wasnt on the first search page, so I stopped looking. So post any of your Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, whatever work on here.






A rotoscope of Slash.





Colorization of an old pic of Randy Rhoads that was in black and white.


----------

